# wholesale transfer printer needed



## caseyc (Mar 27, 2016)

Anyone know of a good plastisol transfer print company? I need a transfer printer..


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Howard sportswear in Elgin il. Google them. If artwork is in by noon it will ship same day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKRmedia (Dec 2, 2016)

caseyc said:


> Anyone know of a good plastisol transfer print company? I need a transfer printer..


I can be of service

email: [email protected]


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I print and sell transfers as well. Prices start around $4.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll bite. How much for a 6 up on 11x17, single color, likely either white or black. How much for 2 color?

Quantity of sheets might start with 10-20 and go as high as 100 per order.

Thanks,
Tim



2020 PrintWorks said:


> I print and sell transfers as well. Prices start around $4.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

STPG Press said:


> I'll bite. How much for a 6 up on 11x17, single color, likely either white or black. How much for 2 color?
> 
> Quantity of sheets might start with 10-20 and go as high as 100 per order.
> 
> ...


The paper I use is 12.5 X 12.5. I always put as many I can per sheet for $4. Two colors is $5.50.


----------



## caseyc (Mar 27, 2016)

Sorry for not getting back sooner...This is what I need....a 6 color crest ganged 4 up 50 to 75 sheets


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

caseyc said:


> Sorry for not getting back sooner...This is what I need....a 6 color crest ganged 4 up 50 to 75 sheets


Can you send a pic to my e-mail? [email protected]


----------



## caseyc (Mar 27, 2016)

Ill get it to you Monday


----------

